# Martial Arts in Dubai



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi folks, I am looking for a martial arts school in Dubai. My background is Karate and Boxing, but I really want to start training in either Tang Soo Do or Tae Kwon Do.
If anybody has been to any classes and can recommend a sensi, or has any prices and info, please let me know. Thank you.
Glenn


----------

